# Do you use crappie or bass minnows when fishing for crappie?



## Pigsticker

I'm pretty sure im in the minority but I prefer using bass minnies over crappie minnies when fishing for crappie. Even though they cost a little more they live longer IMO and are a bigger, juicier target that entices more slab sized, bigger crappie IMO also.


----------



## misfit

YES 
both have their place and either will outproduce the other at certain times.
i use only bass minnies from spring through fall.throughout winter till waters begin to warm toward the 50's after ice-out,i use crappie minnies.in cold water,the fish are less active and eat less.they normally won't work hard for a meal or want a big meal.their slower metabolism normally dictates smaller baits at those times.once the water warms and they start heading for the shallows,they will eat bigger bait and continue through fall when they put the feedbag on to get them through the winter.


----------



## billybob7059

I like to use bass minnow and small shinners for crappies. Crappie minnows are to small. The only time I use them is during the ice fishing season to tip jigs. I still use bass minnows under the ice on tip ups. I would love to find a bait shop that sells red tail chubs or creek chubs. The bigger the bait the bigger the fish.


----------



## TheKing

Bass minnows in Ohio are the same size (slightly smaller) as crappie minnows on KenLake. I usually get some of each and wax worms and try and see if it makes a difference each time. And the big ones are easier for me to hold on to. Have seen times of preference of one over the other, even preference for dead ones.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I prefer the bass minnies as well, yes they cost a bit more but they are well worth it IMO, the only time I second guess myself is when the water is cold and they dont really have the feed bag on yet then I will have some wax worms handy, the bass minnies seem to attract other species as well like bass or saugeye which is always welcome.


----------



## bkr43050

I use both as well but I generally prefer something right in between. The place that I get my minnows from seems to fluctuate on the size of their crappie minnows. Normally they are just right for the majority of the time but a couple of weeks ago they were much smaller. I think when they are that small they do not entice as many larger fish or at least the smaller fish will outcompete for them most of the time. With those I seem to catch a lot more smaller crappie and even small gills. Now this last weekend I bought crappie minnows again and they were probably over 2" and thick. They didn't produce overly well that day but I don't know whether that was because of the minnow size so much as it was just that the fish were not as actively feeding during the time we were fishing. We did better on small jigs that on minnows. I usually take a look at the minnows in the tank and decide from there. Sometimes I will get some of each and let the fish decide what they want.


----------



## crittergitter

I almost always use bass minnows. I don't fool with crappie minnows except maybe ice fishin which I don't do much. 

CG


----------



## papaperch

I like to use the biggest minnows I can get. Due to weather conditons all we could seine one day was huge chubs. We proceeded to have one of our best days ever on crappie at Pymatuning. Only time I prefer smaller minnows is when the water is extremely cold.


----------



## Pigsticker

I went to the Old Dutchman baitstore today and asked an old timer working there what the ratio of crappie to bass he sold and he said about 2 to 1.


----------



## 01mercLS

I only use bass minnows.


----------



## LMRposeidon

the bigger the better. fish will amze you at the size of bait they can eat. I've caught 12 inch crappie on 4 inch swimbaits and 5 inch chubs


----------



## Boxingref_rick

Hmmmmm, I usually use jigs, roadrunners etc... but I always get crappie minnows. Maybe I'll try the bigger bass minnows a chance the next time out!

Be safe!

Rick.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

i use both but the bass one get the bigger ones for me and triger non actve fish to be come active


----------

